# Malta torpedo bottle



## skif (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi!

 Found this torpedo-hamilton bottle in Sevastopol/Crimea at English camp sight of Crimean War ( 1854-56) period. Most interesting - Malta manufactured. How rare and valuable it is?  Thanks!

https://picasaweb.google.com/skifffiya/Bottle#5849920218099411042


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi back and welcome.
 George who on the bottle? I got the rest.


----------



## skif (Feb 28, 2013)

Obviously George Grant but not sure ( Gra... ) . I'll know in the nearest days, the bottle is not with me now []


----------



## TROG (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi.
 This bottle is definitely from the time period mentioned and was from an aerated water manufacturer in Malta and would probably have been acquired as part of stores from a passing English ship on the way to the Crimean War. This bottle does not have a lot of value(maybe $50 )but is interesting in that it is not from the usual English Empire Countries.


----------



## skif (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks for input[sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 28, 2013)

> Obviously George Grant but not sure ( Gra... )


Obvious to some maybe but if you spell it out or take a guess it would be a lot simpler. I had Malta and a few pictures to go on.


> _*ETIQUETTE*
> 
> 1) Search before you  ask, most  questions are readily answered with a search engine or the  search  function here so please do some homework of your own. Also  remember to  include a descriptive title and additional details in the  thread . Titles like "what is it" and  posts with  incomplete information or just a picture are of no help. Type  the  embossing, add height etc. to make things easier.  _


----------



## skif (Feb 28, 2013)

Actually I've spend a couple of days with google and various catalogues from abcrauctions.com, trying to find same torpedo bottle but nothing with "Malta" at all. No even similar from this country in the net.


----------



## skif (Feb 28, 2013)

*George Grant
*
 Malta

 ******

 Malta is a small country and maltese bottles should be interesting [sm=thumbup1.gif]


----------



## BeachComber (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Skif, 

 There are definitely a lot of Maltese bottles out there. There is a small bottle museum located near Nice in the South of France (a small place called Menton) where they have many Maltese Codds, torpedos and other bottles like yours on display. They found them while rebuilding a Port in Nice. I imagine ships from Malta to Nice threw their trash overboard. 

 I am from Bermuda and have also found several Malta bottles here such as the Atkinson's Malta torpedo bottle and a few beer bottles from Malta (see pictures). Like Trog says, not much value but still very cool! I think the Maltese bottle market is low at the moment! I could be wrong though!!!!


----------



## BeachComber (Feb 28, 2013)

The Malta Beer bottle. It is interesting that this bottle also has UK cities on it!


----------



## skif (Mar 1, 2013)

BeachComber,

 Thanks a lot for info. We call these bottles "cucumbers" here and it is common Crimean War find. The rarity and value is necessary just to have a general idea how to divide the finds with the buddy []


----------



## Mr_Vintage (Oct 12, 2018)

BeachComber said:


> The Malta Beer bottle. It is interesting that this bottle also has UK cities on it!





BeachComber said:


> Hi Skif,
> 
> There are definitely a lot of Maltese bottles out there. There is a small bottle museum located near Nice in the South of France (a small place called Menton) where they have many Maltese Codds, torpedos and other bottles like yours on display. They found them while rebuilding a Port in Nice. I imagine ships from Malta to Nice threw their trash overboard.
> 
> I am from Bermuda and have also found several Malta bottles here such as the Atkinson's Malta torpedo bottle and a few beer bottles from Malta (see pictures). Like Trog says, not much value but still very cool! I think the Maltese bottle market is low at the moment! I could be wrong though!!!!




Hi there I am a bottle collector from Malta, this torpedo looks beautiful.  I dont have this. Would you be interested in selling this? thanks


----------



## GLASSHOPPER55 (Oct 12, 2018)

The OP hasn't posted anything else since 2013 but good luck.


----------

